# Matrix wet/dry or submerged?



## StevenAkaProek (Jan 20, 2009)

Which will be the best way to install these?

I have pond matrix by the way, so it's much bigger than the regular one


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If your wet/dry already has an above water media chamber, it'll work fine there. Also will work fine 
submerged. I don't think you can go wrong. That media is still smaller than what I like to go with, so you 
just have to watch that it doesn't get clogged with detritus. I'd recommend making sure you use a good 
prefilter. Having it get clogged would be the only thing that would reduce it's effectiveness. Above water 
media is covered by more highly oxygenated water than below water media, but not sure that there's any 
'practical' difference. It'll still harbor enough nitrifying bacteria to convert ammonia and nitrite either way, 
as long as it gets a good flow of oxygenated water through and around it.


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

isn't that matrix stuff like lava rock?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

See Pond Matrix It's a little different, but similar. Wouldn't be my first choice, but if they already have it...


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

what do you use? i'm looking for someting that won't float like bioballs to use as a bio media


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not all bioballs float, although I remember someone having some that did once. I use bioballs, but 
not submerged. Pot scrubbers are probably a good submerged media and I think you'll find a lot of 
endorsements here. The only time I'd use something smaller, even pond matrix would be where space 
was limited like a canister filter. I'd be concerned with it getting clogged. As long as you stir it 
occasionally to deal with that, then no reason it shouldn't work fine. Can also be more expensive, but 
you may be able to use less.


----------



## StevenAkaProek (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the help. I've got one more question

I purchased Pond Matrix. Seachem wrote if you are using a wet/dry filter then the larger Pond Matrix would work better. I believe it's the same thing, just much bigger. Descriptions read the exact same thing

"Matrixâ„¢ works well in drip tray systems, but you may find that the larger Pond Matrixâ„¢ is better suited for such applications."

I'm assuming it's the exact same thing, just larger. I'm I right or wrong?

Just bought 4 liters of this, hopefully I did not make a mistake


----------

